# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Reading

## DDT

I have recently started reading some books I found in the book stores in St Petes. They are meant for Russians to learn English and are written in both languages, side by side. Mostly they are abridged versions of the classics like Charles Dickens etc.  
They seem to help some. I am looking at  the English less and less.

----------


## JB

I like reading the local newspapers and really enjoy kid crossword puzzle books. Don't laugh, the kid crosswords are tough because they are full of tricky questions that require a really good knowledge of the culture!

----------


## Skiper

As well as it thread already exists, I won't start another one. 
I'm just interested, why no one interested about Russian classical literature, Bulgakov for instance. I'm just found translation of his novel "Master and Margarita", it's translated by Diana Bürgin and Katherine O'Connor, and all I wanna say, it's perfect translation, of course, they could not exactly translate phrase like: 
"Он не иностранец! Он
не иностранец! -- думал он, --  он  престранный субъект... Но позвольте, кто
же он такой?" 
but still, I think it desires for paying attention

----------

